# Help Identify This Chainguard - 1950s Schwinn?



## 1967 Orange Krate (Jul 6, 2015)

Came across this chainguard today, and wonder if it's a genuine Schwinn classic, or some sort of modern retro piece.  Also trying to get an idea of the value if straightened, sandblasted, and primed.

Measuring tape actually starts about even with left side - looks longer from lens & perspective distortion.  Right side measurement is pretty aligned.

Thank you!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 6, 2015)

1967 Orange Krate said:


> Came across this chainguard today, and wonder if it's a genuine Schwinn classic, or some sort of modern retro piece.  Also trying to get an idea of the value if straightened, sandblasted, and primed.
> 
> Measuring tape actually starts about even with left side - looks longer from lens & perspective distortion.  Right side measurement is pretty aligned.
> 
> Thank you!



Right away I thought it was a Schwinn chain-guard that had been painted over and someone had placed a Budweiser decal on top.
 But upon a closer look, I realized that it’s not like the Schwinn chain-guards I own. 

I have a reproduction & original chain-guards. The original has the bracket on the back held by rivets. Same as my original fenders.
The repo has the bracket on the back attached with nuts & bolts. 

If your chain-guard has the bracket on the rear attach with rivets, then it’s an original. Sorry I can’t help you with the brand.
Nevertheless, it’s an interesting chain-guard.


----------



## 1967 Orange Krate (Jul 7, 2015)

It's riiveted.  It looks like it might be this one pictured.  I thought it was for a 20" bike because of the small chainring opening, but the one pictured here has the little Lucky 7 on it too.
http://cdn3.volusion.com/2k9xa.y2wqc/v/vspfiles/photos/Schwinn-2015-Classic-DLX-7-2.jpg?1414675434


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 7, 2015)

1967 Orange Krate said:


> It's riiveted.  It looks like it might be this one pictured.  I thought it was for a 20" bike because of the small chainring opening, but the one pictured here has the little Lucky 7 on it too.
> http://cdn3.volusion.com/2k9xa.y2wqc/v/vspfiles/photos/Schwinn-2015-Classic-DLX-7-2.jpg?1414675434




 Schwinn Deluxe 7 cruiser (2006) with a similar chain-guard .


----------

